# Remanescence à l'écran (iMac G5 revB) du Finder et d'un bande noire...



## cupertino (22 Février 2006)

Depuis une semaine, j'ai de la remanescence sur l'écran lcd de mon iMac, il y a une bande noire verticale sur la gauche de mon écran (déjà vu dans un post antérieur), mais le plus inquiétant reste la remanescence quasi constante du Finder (lors d'un plein écran on le voit très nettement, surtout lors de chaque boot) et cela est apparement indélébile.

J'ai toujours eu pour habitude mettre un économiseur d'écran ou de mettre l'écran hors fonction, bref je faisais attention... L'iMac est toujours sous garantie (Fnac acheté en Aout 2005), croyez vous que cela peut donnez lieu à un échange de la part d'Apple, étant donné que je n'y suis pour rien ?


----------



## cupertino (22 Février 2006)

up


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Février 2006)

Salut,

Regarde ICI voir si ton iMac ne fait pas partie de la série à problèmes. Mais ça me paraît difficile au vu des dates qu'ils donnent, mais on ne sait jamais . 

Si ce n'est pas le cas, je n'ai aucune idée.


----------



## cupertino (22 Février 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Regarde ICI voir si ton iMac ne fait pas partie de la série à problèmes. Mais ça me paraît difficile au vu des dates qu'ils donnent, mais on ne sait jamais .
> 
> Si ce n'est pas le cas, je n'ai aucune idée.



Non il ne fait pas partie du lot, et c'est un G5 à 2 Ghz, mais pourtant les problèmes sont là, je ne sais pas quoi faire, estt-ce que je dois aller à la Fnac pour leur donner dans l'évantualité d'un remplacement ?

Quelle est d'ailleurs la situation lorsque l'on red un iMac pour ce genre de problème à la Fnac, pour en avoir un autre ça prends combien de temps ?


----------

